# Smart Fox



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

The dang predators just keep adapting to become better hunters!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

If that rifle has any recoil at all that fox is gonna look like a racoon once that black eye shows.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

He's not that clever after all, doesn't even have the bolt closed.


----------



## Doc.Holiday (Jan 3, 2008)

Haha good pic


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

How clever!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that's funny!!!!!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL ....... :lol:


----------

